# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  when to drink winny??

## xenithon

hi all,

i am going to be drinking my winny now instead of inejcting cause I get too much pain in site which kills my training, whether it be ass or shoulders of quads etc. i have read up alot on all the threads to find out the info and I know i must take it with grapefruit juice and try split it up and have some of the winny every 8 or so hours due to winstrol 's half-life. i would just like the know when i must drink it, in terms of meals. must i have it before or after? on an empty or full stomach?? if on an empty stomach - how long muct i wait until i ingest something else eg. meal?? and just double checking that drinking it is the same as injecting it  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  i think i already have the answer from all the threads, but you can never be too sure  :Smilie: 

thanks for the help guys!

btw. its the original winny, by zambon, 1ml = 50mg.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

good question >bump.

----------


## The Iron Game

grapefruit juice  :Smilie: 

on an empty stomach causes some discomfort to a few people, if it is the case use with food. it is aa17 it will remain the same

----------


## xenithon

thanks for the info!  :Smilie: 

so i am eating at lets say 4pm i would have grapefruit juice at around 3 then the winny at around 3:30 then eat at around 4?? sound easy enough.

lastly, if i have the grapfruit juice so long before winny, what do i wash winny down with? more gf juice? water? does it make any difference  :Smilie:  ?

thanks!

----------


## pureanger

If I drink winny I use just plain grape juice not as acidic as a citris drink but just as effective

----------


## justalilguy

bring this one back to the top, by takin in a winny cocktail w/ grape juice, is that just as effective as playin darts with it anyone with any info let me know

----------


## CrazyRussian

i was told to take it a hour before my workout, im drinking the winnie too is that ok, i usually eat lunch at 12 and workout at 2, so when should i be taking it???

----------


## big N

doesnt it just seem strange that drinking it would be just as effective as shooting?

----------


## xenithon

hey there IG,

just wanted to quickly checkup: how long after the winny should i wait before a meal? also, since i'm having it 30 minutes after gf juice, what should the winny be washed down with? more gf juice? water?

thanks for the help!

----------


## XBiker

> _Originally posted by big N_ 
> *doesnt it just seem strange that drinking it would be just as effective as shooting?*


Winstrol inject is water based and a 17-AA steroid . So, to answer your question, no it is not strange.

----------


## The Iron Game

grape fruit juice aids in absorption of foods and medicines, I havent seen anything to suggest grape juice does this.

as for the meal, you should calculate total stanazolol intake and divide it in to 4. For example if you were using 50mgs daily then take 4 doses of 12.5mgs. You should only need to eat when drinking if it causes stomach pains or upsets. The GF juice will not make a major significance but the more efficient you aid your cycle the better. 

You should be eating every 2.5 hours anyway or drinking a shake so you will have cross overs.

I am ending 8 weeks of winstrol or close enough at 100mgs daily very soon. I was injecting but when I was in a rush I just mixed it in with my protein shake or carb drink

Peace

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

I just mixed it in with my protein shake or carb drink

Peace [/B][/QUOTE]


/\ NOW THAT'S A PROTEIN DRINK, AARRRGGHH!

_SOLID

----------


## Metal Mulisha

what does the half life mean i take winny in my protein shakes since i take it this way do i have to take it more... how many cc's should i put in with my shakes?

----------


## BigPoppaV

Half life put simply means the time before a given substance starts to dissipate (or disintegrate) the term was originally used in regards to radioactive isotopes and such.

----------


## BigPoppaV

Btw. this has aroused my curiousity now, exactly how much Winstrol do you drink and how exactly would you cycle it..
ie. would you drink 2cc's every other day for the cycle's length?..
I know everyone is different and does different cycles, but maybe someone (that's done this) should post a basic idea of what's involved and how exactly they were doing it and whether or not they made any gains off it.

BigPoppav

----------


## The Iron Game

best to be administered every 8 hours

----------


## Papa Juice

These Wini were made only for drinking..You can see right on the bottle that it says for oral use only !
They have added digestive enzymes right in the bottle so your body can accept the full 100mg/ml.
Here is a picture below....Either way drinking the zambons are just as good but...to each their own

----------


## gregster

wow half life- what a great game lol

----------


## BigPoppaV

what country does that winny originate from? and who is the manufacturer?

BigPoppaV

----------


## Shredz

it originates from canada...and valopharm is who it is made from

----------


## Anaballick

It has been my experiance, along with many others I know that have cycled with winnie that it is more effective when injected. Even though winnie is 17-AA and will bypass the stomach\liver mostly intact, injection bypasses almost all of the bodies defenses, leaving more chance for it to be intact. This is not to say that orals are not effective, just not as effective IMO. Both ways are effective, BUT are they equally effective? I question that.

----------


## gotenks

So guys what the effective difference bewteen drinking whinny and injecting it, does any one have any figures.
Also i take i that dricking the injectable is way more effective than taking the tabs, or is this an incorrect assumption.

----------


## Anaballick

You are not considering all factors here, like different brands, potency etc....Tabs, Paper, Liquid, etc... when taken orally should be equally effective assuming they were all equivalent amounts.

----------


## Fast Results

> _Originally posted by Anaballick_ 
> *You are not considering all factors here, like different brands, potency etc....Tabs, Paper, Liquid, etc... when taken orally should be equally effective assuming they were all equivalent amounts.*



This would make a big difference if we were judging buy the brand.... I've seen threads like this too many times and the same conclusion takes place for each. It's possible that winny is more effective then the next as injections vs. oral but as it was stated above the winny does not break down when taken orally (so they say) Even if it did it would be so snall to actually notice. 
If you were to take an educated guess that the winny was to break down some I would say maybe 5%? Which IMO is nothing; I've taken oral and injection and get great results from both and for me its really hard to even notice a difference but we all wonder if it really does break down? If im drinking it or taken a pill I take just a little bit more and play it safe. If Im injecting it then Im on the money.
 :EEK!:

----------


## bigedd3105

I always used to drink it just before a workout :Devil:

----------


## biggie

ok
so does anyone have any experience or info on the tt 10mgs
or the stanozolol 2mgs and which they prefer as far as orals?

it seems easier to just eat the tabs rather than drink it and have to divided the injectable up every 8

----------


## DRAGO

JUST SHOOT IT!! IT WAS MEANT TO BE SHOT (IM)

----------


## EXCESS

> _Originally posted by DRAGO_ 
> *JUST SHOOT IT!! IT WAS MEANT TO BE SHOT (IM)*


...into horses. Try getting Mr. Ed to drink a cc of winny and you'll find out why injection is recommended. Thats the reason that oral isn't an option, however we're all humans (I think) and we can swallow it.

----------


## ActiveX

Drinking or shooting is irrevelant. If you like the needle than go for it, but if your doing multiple injections than why not save the nuisance. The substance gets there in the same way, the goddam thing is water based, your choice.

----------


## ActiveX

It was not meant to be. Try looking at it's chemical properties then talk to me. You can have the substance on your cereal if you wanted to, but if you like the absorbtion another way than so be it. It is consumed by the body whether you inject or digest the substance, (water based, not oil based).

----------


## xplicit

I have been reading this post and im more confused then ever. I am planning on taking winny in May and i never knew you could drink it. I really aint to thrilled abou sticking needles in my ass so i thought drinking might be better for me, but no one has a real definitive answer on if its better or how it should be taken when taking it orally. I might not know much but i guess ill just stick to an injection. Im sure its easier to measure up that way and for the most part i know people who have injected and look good and this being my first steroid i dont want to experiment.
Good topic guys :-)

----------


## Tedmax195

if you drink it how much should you be ingesting a day and what would a cycle look like, would you have to take clomid coming off of it, would it stack good with clen just a few questions 
Thanks in advance

----------


## ActiveX

100 mg every other day. It would stack well with 400-500 mg equipose and 300 mg primobolan per week for 8 weeks. Followed by clomid 5 days after last injection- 100 mg for 5days followed by 50mg for 10 days.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

> _Originally posted by ActiveX_ 
> *100 mg every other day. It would stack well with 400-500 mg equipose and 300 mg primobolan per week for 8 weeks. Followed by clomid 5 days after last injection- 100 mg for 5days followed by 50mg for 10 days.*


wrong bro, winny has a very short half life and should be taken everyday...50-100mg/day would be ideal.

----------


## demetri

I took the Valopharm V and drank it. It was too thick to inject any way, it was clogging in a 16 gauge dart.

First I would shoot it into a mug and drink it with a bit of water. After a while I was mixing it with a half litre of water and drinking it in the morning, (I was only taking 1/2 a cc of the 100 mg stuff a day). Recently a friend said that I was nuts to do this and that I should inject it into a B12 capsule. He said that the V gets stuck in your throat and somehow gets damaged. 

That doesn't sound right to me but he swears by it. Anyone know better?

I say that it was working. I was dieting pretty hard and my strength was still going up ... but I do want to get the most bang for my buck.

----------


## Ajax

Two points I want to add to the debate:

1) Winny is more effective injected than taken orally. I read a study recently that showed that oral ingestion of Winny resulted in a roughly 30% lower blood concentration in rats. (If I find the study I will link to it so you dont' have to take my word for it.) 

2) Drinking injectable winny is, IMO, a waste of good money. If you want to use it orally, save money and buy Winny (stanzolol) tabs.) Injectables require a very stringent manufacturing process to achieve the high level of purity that injectables require, thus the cost goes way up. Once you open the bottle and put it on yor tongue, that sterilty becomes a non-issue, but the cost--well, they don't give a rebate if you drink it.

----------


## letmein

Take a separatable capsule like a Thermodrine. Take it apart and dump out the contents. Reassemble the empty capsule. Then draw a cc of winny and inject it into the end of the capsule. It will hold a full cc. and you dont have to taste the nasty stuff!

----------


## diesel21

drinking it is a waste.. it is meant to be shot.. intramuscular injection.

----------


## Fast Results

> _Originally posted by diesel21_ 
> *drinking it is a waste.. it is meant to be shot.. intramuscular injection.*


hmmm...... Does that mean humans shouldnt do roids such as d-bol, fina, Eq ect? oh thats right finaplex " for your stockyard heard "

its all intended for muscle growth!!

You know, you could even shove it up your ass and get the full effect but we choose not to... I hope!!

----------


## alevok

Bro did you inject it with regular 22 1/2 or with insulin syringe in your tri's? Makes lots of difference, try insulin needle if you did not.

----------


## bermich

Well its settled then. WINNY is supposed to be shoved up our ass. All that squabbling over a simple answer.

----------


## Fast Results

some people spread it out through the day.... or in the morning or at bed time as if you are suppose to with gear. ( growing time is sleep time)

----------


## pumpseeker

Here's a bump for an old thread. The consensus seems to be drinking injectable winny is fine and will still work, but injecting is most effective.

----------


## Fast Results

OK, like I always say drinking is just as good as injecting!!!

HMMM.. let me see if you were to drink winny and how much do think you system absorb??? Or better yet how much will you lose? just about dick!! Well camon do ya think your system is about to let 100% of this toxic chemical go through your body without a little breakdown? nope! I dont need stats to figure that out. Im the kind of person who learnswith hands on experience. I works both ways just as well. Infact if I had it my way Ide be on winny 24/7

----------


## NissanRider240

What does everyone think about alternating pills with injections to avoid having to stick yourself every day? 

Also, would the benefit of taking 50mg every day be that much greater than taking a 100mg shot every other day?

----------


## BRAVO

take the shot --no pain no --well hell you know the saying....

----------


## Nixter

You know I have the same bottle as in the picture.. but mine says "intramuscular use only" has it changed? 

Also, I am thinking about mixing it with a litre of water and a little GF juice and sipping that throughout the day. What do you guys think?

Nixter.

----------


## macca

can u mix winny and equipose in the same syringe?

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

> Well its settled then. WINNY is supposed to be shoved up our ass. All that squabbling over a simple answer.



You could drink it?  :EEK!:   :Don't know:   :LOL:

----------


## arkansasguy71

Im 33 and doing my first cycle. I am planning a 4 week cycle of 40mg per day of paperstrol. Any comments on this? I have read about clomid on the boards, but am still confused on whether i will need to take it. If I need to take it, do i take it at the same time daily as I take the paperstrol, or wait until the 4 week cycle is over then take clomid.. Any help appreciated.

----------


## Superhuman

**** that... just inject that **** like a real man!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pornstar

i just got some winny, how much do i inject and how often? i'd rather not drink. and also, can i mix it with some t-400 or deca ??

----------


## dieslman

I spot injected the zambons with a 1/4 inch 27 guage pin, and i had great fun putting it into my bi's, tri's and chest but if i wasnt feeling like injecting i would just drink it on its own, f**k washing it down, learn to enjoy neat winny !

----------


## deleon400

Is a post cycle (clomid) nessesary after a 8 week cyckle of winny?

----------


## TheBrent

ok, i weigh 140 pounds and my cycle looks like this
week 1-6 30 mg D-bol ED
week 3-8 winstrol ? either 25 mg oral tab or drink ED
week 6-8 anavar 25 mg ED
pct week 9-12 nolvadex 40 mg ED for one week then 20 mg ED

not sure about the winstrol, if i get a liquid, how much should i drink a day at this body weight 1, 50 mg cc? or do you think 25 mg oral tabs would be better every day? any advice on my cycle is well appreciated. thanks in advance

----------


## FRANk THe TANk

Brent try this post in the steroid questions forum, this thread is old plus the vets dont read this section as much, im sure ull find the answers ur looking for in there

----------


## NickV344

We all need to realize that some things arent for certain things but that doesnt mean they wont work in different ways. Winny is water based and it can be orally taken and be just as effective as injecting would be.

----------


## Pete789

i'm on my third week on Stanozolol - should i order some clomid to come off with?

----------


## fitnesstrainer1967

you can drink it, it tastes like shit

----------


## manc

> i'm on my third week on Stanozolol- should i order some clomid to come off with?


 :Hmmmm:  err your askin a question to a 2 year old thread

----------


## beachbum28

Here's a bit to research. When you inject it you get the typical winny results, lean hard muscles. When you take orals you actually get a little different effect. The bound test gets released and gives you nearly 100% free test in your body to be used up. In conclusion, taking orals will be better for a lean but bulk addition, and the injection won't do much for bulk but more for hardening up. Look it up!





> I have been reading this post and im more confused then ever. I am planning on taking winny in May and i never knew you could drink it. I really aint to thrilled abou sticking needles in my ass so i thought drinking might be better for me, but no one has a real definitive answer on if its better or how it should be taken when taking it orally. I might not know much but i guess ill just stick to an injection. Im sure its easier to measure up that way and for the most part i know people who have injected and look good and this being my first steroid i dont want to experiment.
> Good topic guys :-)

----------


## weaz12

i took 50 zambon amps by injection and then the next year drank 50 amps and the injection results were far better that drinking it...why is that?

----------


## bowonly

Read it... confusing. Inject Winny ed but it can drink it if needed.

----------


## stoney_creek

i have been told not to do it

----------


## NATE0406

> i have been told not to do it


old thread bro. haha but yeah you can drink winny. who told you not to???

----------


## NVRStop

Since this topic was resurected, does anyone know of any ill effects caused by ingesting the BA from the injectable winny?

----------


## NVRStop

bump

----------


## Big

> i have been told not to do it


What, bump 5 year old threads, or drink winny?

----------


## NVRStop

Lol... Hey I didnt resurect it, but it was an iteresting read... I could start a new thread, but whats the point with all of this info in one place. Anyways, I am a busy guy and with my ultra responsible ass waiting to wake up 20 minutes before I got to be at work... well lets just say that the proper way is sometimes not an option. So do you have any helpful feedback?

----------


## Ashop

> hi all,
> 
> i am going to be drinking my winny now instead of inejcting cause I get too much pain in site which kills my training, whether it be ass or shoulders of quads etc. i have read up alot on all the threads to find out the info and I know i must take it with grapefruit juice and try split it up and have some of the winny every 8 or so hours due to winstrol 's half-life. i would just like the know when i must drink it, in terms of meals. must i have it before or after? on an empty or full stomach?? if on an empty stomach - how long muct i wait until i ingest something else eg. meal?? and just double checking that drinking it is the same as injecting it   i think i already have the answer from all the threads, but you can never be too sure 
> 
> thanks for the help guys!
> 
> btw. its the original winny, by zambon, 1ml = 50mg.


Those Zambons are going to be some expensive orals. those 50mg amps are very pricey comapred to a 50mg tablet

----------


## mike954

ok heres one i had tabs last year and it fcked my stomach up bad put me in the hospital do you think drkining the injectable will mess me up agian??

----------


## beanie118

*Read the rules before you post again.
Big*

----------


## Tay-boe

So how do y'all think winny oral or injectable. Would go with test e and tren a?

----------


## DGK

10 yr old topic ur bumping here lmao

----------

